# How long does the average woman's drive stay so high starting in late 30's?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It's been going on 2 years where my drive has SKYROCKETED! I'm almost thinking it's a curse. It was great for the first year, but I swear I'm wearing my husband out. 

I do not want to be pushy and add more stress to his life. I want to be as respectful as he always has been for me. However, I feel like I'm going to burst out of my own skin. I drop hints and some days I'm more forward. I'm constantly teasing and flirting. I'm wearing revealing clothing as well.

Lets face it, my drive is higher then my husbands and has been for a long time. Before the drive increase, we were considered "normal". 

I appreciate the higher drive, but not EVERY SECOND of the day. It's mostly all I think about.:/

How long does this last?

My husband meets every single need of mine and more. We rarely turn each other down, but I do not want him to preform under pressure at all. Maybe in over thinking this and everything is fine?

I am very honest and upfront with my husband. He has enough stress to deal with at work and doesn't need to feel pressured at home. His drive is pretty much average.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh I'mInLoveWithMyHubby.....

All I can say is....I sometimes WISH mine lasted that long....it was only 8 months... Loved it but .....oh it WAS a curse at the same time....I felt like such a burden... I wanted nothing more in life than his drive to be HIGHER than mine. Every candle to blow out with a WISH...that was it! 

I guess we're all different. I recall starting to take cholesterol pills around the time my drive took the dive back to normal ... then I stopped them anyhow. But I can't say it's ever come back like that... or ever will.

It has to slow down sometime!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine hit at about 28 and lasted until about 34. I am 36 now and still have a strong drive but NOT as it was. Thank god.

I don't know how long yours will last...is your husband complaning?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I turn 50 next week.... mine is still pretty high, but probably not as high as in my mid-40's. I'm hoping it never drops!!! Luckily H is high too.... we spend at least an hour a day (probably more) either making love, or having wild monkey sex.... so far, so good!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm 45, and my drive only increased about two years ago. But, I also had two children later in life, so it may have stalled it a bit. I don't feel it's a curse, I would be happy having sex maybe 4 times a week max. Maybe that's not even high drive. What I do notice is that I enjoy it much more than when I was younger, I feel more free accepting pleasure, and not feeling shy about it, and I'm more open to experimenting with different things. I have to admit though, at 45, after a night of "monkey sex", I almost feel hung over the next day....weird.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am 39. Mine lasted about a year. My husband said that it was a wonderful ride. Sex three times a day, and he got blow jobs almost daily. 

Now I am back to normal, we have sex once every other day. I didn't like being high all the time either. My husband always had the energy and time to satisfy me, but it was distracting me from my work.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm 45, I have always been HD apart from a few years while the boys were babies. These days I'm slightly sex mad.. I'd love some sort of sex-play everyday.... hubby is happy and doing his best to keep up!

I'm happy to stay HD for as long as possible...


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine started when I hit about 30, I am 34 now and it hasn't decreased any. I was high drive before that, but now it's all i think about


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd always been HD but it dropped significantly when I hit 45. 

Don't get me wrong I still loved all things sex I just no longer CRAVED it. I settled down and am into an every other day or so routine.

I'm happier now NOT being such a HD. I prefer to be more normal. As greenpearl said it interferes with life.


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine hit in the middle of turning 39...but I came off BCP permanently then too.

Am now 42 in a couple of months, and it has settled down a little. If anything, now hubby's has gone up!! Or else because mine has slowed a bit, it seems that way.

But having been extremely HD for a long time (and I agree...very distracting) I make a habit of never turning him down, no matter how tired I am, since I know how it feels when you can't get your fix 

Our marriage was always stable but have to say it became absolutely GREAT once the sex went up significantly. Just seems like we crave each other's company more, even if it's nonsexual. Too bad more people on here don't see the important connection between a regular sex life and happiness in a marriage.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Mine hit at about 28 and lasted until about 34. I am 36 now and still have a strong drive but NOT as it was. Thank god.
> 
> I don't know how long yours will last...is your husband complaning?


No, not at all. He wanted to know what type of vitamins I was taking.lol


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

what's monkey sex?


----------



## didntcitcoming (Oct 15, 2012)

WTF!!! Am I glad she left!!! You girls are talking about "normal" sex drive being 3x a week!! High being 2 or 3x a day......I got robbed for 20 years 

I was trained (yeah I said trained) to think 2-3x a month was normal

Sounds like better times are coming:smthumbup:.....I'm not going to settle for anything less than 2-3x a week in the next relationship knowing what I know now. Thank you ladies.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

didntcitcoming said:


> ...I'm not going to settle for anything less than 2-3x a week in the next relationship knowing what I know now. Thank you ladies.


'Dadda boy!


----------



## KFS (Nov 4, 2012)

I really went into HD overdrive in my late 40s (and I was always HD) - WOW, it was incredible, but my poor husband was worn out LOL. He often told me I was worse than an adolescent boy. Now I've hit menopause and I'm not the same person, sexually speaking. So, I say, enjoy the ride as long as it lasts!


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Reading stories like this.. gives me and husbands married to LD women hope for the future. My wife is 36, and currently, we are like once every 7-10 days, and that's when i push it. If i don't push for it, its like once every 2 weeks. If my wife transformed like some of you and tried to jump me every other day... THAT WOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM!!!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husbands drive is not as high as mine. I'm very lucky it's average to above average, just not sky high like mine. I'll take what I can get and I'll please him the best I can. 

Lets just say its been a great week in this department.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife and I averaged maybe once a month. This thread is depressing.


----------



## Lovesong (Nov 26, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> It's been going on 2 years where my drive has SKYROCKETED! I'm almost thinking it's a curse. It was great for the first year, but I swear I'm wearing my husband out.
> 
> I do not want to be pushy and add more stress to his life. I want to be as respectful as he always has been for me. However, I feel like I'm going to burst out of my own skin. I drop hints and some days I'm more forward. I'm constantly teasing and flirting. I'm wearing revealing clothing as well.
> 
> ...


Lucky you to have a H that is cooperative! I'm 45 and still 'up there' in drive but I don't have a HD male to take advantage of this with, boo.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm post-menopause and I am RARIN' TO GO! I have been HD for the last 3 years!



> but I don't have a HD male to take advantage of this with, boo.


I'm with you there, lovesong! Left my STBXH earlier in 2012 and have been living without  ...of course, I was living without good sex (forget GREAT SEX...that's just a distant memory) for YEARS 

I seriously considered dating down in age to make sure I got a guy who was ready, willing and ABLE to perform (I'm gonna be 56yo in a week). We'll see! 

Got my eye on someone...if it goes where I think it's going, you can keep an eye out on the nightly news for a GIANT condominium fire in suburban Detroit cuz we'll be burnin the place DOWN! :rofl:


----------



## needguidance (Aug 17, 2012)

The last time my wife was HD was when we were separated for three months lol and she was dating other people. That sucks! Back to LD again but I have faith. I hate those moments when I think about the HD partners I've encountered in my life and she use to be HD before she got pregnant with out son just as high as mine. It never crosses my mind about those who could rock with me seven days a week, having some for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, going at it all weekend. I dated single moms in the past and those were the ones with highest drives! I'm starting to realize it's not her, its me. Oh what I'd give for her to go back to her old self or atleast be her true self (LD before separation, HD after, and then LD again during reconcile). I wouldn't give up a body part. Maybe I'd give up all my other needs to be met just for my #1 need to be exceeded.


----------



## trex (Oct 31, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> My wife and I averaged maybe once a month. This thread is depressing.


you said it, brother!


----------



## pandorabox (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine was underground for years. Probably having husband who didn't have a clue in this department made it even worse but for some reason it crawled from under the rocks just after my 40th birthday. I'm 41 now and for the last month or 2 it's getting nuts. Some days I just can't get any work done as every thought brings waves over my body. It's a nightmare when you have nobody to hump when crazy hits the fan. Lucky met someone last week :smthumbup:


----------



## pandorabox (Dec 7, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> My wife and I averaged maybe once a month. This thread is depressing.


You made me crack up laughing :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

